# What colors can I expect from their litter



## Chendot35 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a female blue gotti (Nahla) and a American bully (Tonto) and we weren't trying to breed them. But You can't stay awake 24/7 lol well while at work my daughter let my female out and they got stuck what colors do you think I will get he's black in the sun he is chocolate and my female is white with blue









Sent from my 5056N using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm no expert on the genetics so I can't help there but, if you weren't planning on breeding them why were neither of them fixed? 

~Jess


----------



## Chendot35 (Mar 30, 2017)

My male I got from my cousin and was told he was fixed already because he had no where to place him so I took him in. My female was locked up but my 6 yr old not understanding let her out 

Sent from my 5056N using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Gotti is an American Bully line, not a breed. If there are balls dangling, then he's not fixed.
Spay abort is an option.
As for your question.
Seal is Tonto's color. Blue is a recessive gene. Unless Tonto is a carrier, you will likely not have very many, if any blue pups in the litter.


----------



## Chendot35 (Mar 30, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Gotti is an American Bully line, not a breed. If there are balls dangling, then he's not fixed.
> Spay abort is an option.
> As for your question.
> Seal is Tonto's color. Blue is a recessive gene. Unless Tonto is a carrier, you will likely not have very many, if any blue pups in the litter.


Thanks gonna look into that spay abort

Sent from my 5056N using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Good for you for taking him in. Both are good looking dogs but I think you're making a wise choice. I would look into getting him fixed as well.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Chendot35 said:


> Thanks gonna look into that spay abort


:thumbsup: Way to go. Wise choice. There are already so many mixed breed dogs in the shelters that need adoption. BTW, welcome to the forum. Glad to have you aboard.

Joe


----------



## Chendot35 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks and what I meant by blue gotti was that her father is gotti and her mother was blue

Sent from my 5056N using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

:hammer:

Great advice, as usual!!!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

See if you can get a mismate injection. 

Blue is not a line so?


----------

